# Theodoxus fluviatilis



## Erikas G (9 Mar 2021)

Hello guys
I am looking to buy some Theodoxus fluviatilis. It is a rare breed and I can't find them anywhere in mainstream stores. 
Anyone still has them in their aquariums?


----------



## Zeus. (10 Mar 2021)

Hi M8,

As per pm's we have had, none here and @frothhelmet is your best bet IMO. Just thought I would post before others link me in as I did have some which didn't last 😢

Hope you do get some as would like to try them again as they are a lovely snail.

Zeus


----------



## MirandaB (10 Mar 2021)

Yes I have them but building the numbers up at the moment as I've lost quite a few adults due to old age so mine are all babies at the moment.


----------



## Zeus. (10 Mar 2021)

MirandaB said:


> Yes I have them but building the numbers up at the moment as I've lost quite a few adults due to old age so mine are all babies at the moment.



Bookmarked your post


----------



## ChrisST (4 Jul 2021)

Hi everyone,  
Hope you don't mind if I tag along for updates?
I'm also trying to get these beuties for my tank for good over 6  months and only came across some old posts on international forums, so would be nice to source them UK home breed.
How's the colony growing @MirandaB ??


----------



## MirandaB (6 Jul 2021)

Struggling a bit with the warmer temps,lost a few and they're not breeding at the moment but I hope once the weather cools they'll start again


----------



## Vsevolod Stakhov (23 Jul 2021)

I was wondering many times: aren't these snails native for the lakes and rivers in the UK? They live like in thousands in southern Russia where the climate is not significantly different (but apparently taking them from Russia to the UK is not a trivial thing for many reasons). Theoduxus snails, both 'wild' and aquarium bred, are also actively used by aquascapers and other hobbysts there.


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jul 2021)

Hi all,
They are native to the UK. If you search on the <"National Biodiversity Network (NBN)"> you'll find that they occur all over the UK, where ever you have clean, hard, flowing water. This is southern central England, and you can see the records follow the course of larger rivers.








cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (24 Jul 2021)

Regarding some information, I could find about their habitat and ecology, that might come handy if you look for them in nature... As Darrel mentions, they are mainly to be found in strong flowing clean and oxygen-rich fresh but also brackish waters, also lakeshores where the water is moved by wave action. Living on hard substrates such as stones, old shells and occasionally on driftwood.

Considered in decline in Mainland Europe, but still very common in the Baltic Sea area in brackish waters.


----------

